# Met Player promotion code



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Decided to finally splurge and buy a year subscription to Met Player, due largely to a certain member's ceaseless promotion of it (not mentioning any names, but it rhymes with nanascarleppi) 
When I go to subscribe, it has a line for a promotion code. Googling doesn't turn up anything, but I thought there might be a decent chance of the Met sending codes to current subscribers for them to pass on to friends interested in subscribing. Anyone have a promo code? If not, I'll go ahead and pay full price, just thought it might be worthwhile to check first


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

No, sorry Ian, nothing like that. Do you think it's worth buying a year's worth? I do it monthly because I sometimes take holidays while waiting for them to put stuff on. it's easy to cancel, and you can still watch to the end of your month.

On the other hand if you are going to work your way through the whole catalogue then a year might be good!

Also warning, don't know if you have fixed data allowances in your internet service, but met player eats it up. In theory I'm limited to 40G per month and I'm always over.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ian, you may consider another solution. Guild members pay $49 for six months. If you join the Guild, you have other perks such as included subscription to Opera News, and priority ticketing for Met in HD and live operas, and 10% discount at the Met Opera Shop (at the store and online). May be worth looking into it as you may break even and enjoy the other perks.

I hear that the nanascarleppi person has stocks of the Met organization and gets a kickback each time someone falls in her trap.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

@nanascarleppi D) : I'm of the type that can listen to a piece over and over again so I think it would be worth it for the ~15% savings ... plus I'm still unfamiliar with probably half of our top 100 operas (!) so there's plenty of things I need to catch up on. Is there not a large enough video selection for you to find it worthwhile for a year-at-a-time?
@alma: I believe one has to donate $150 to get that reduced rate. At a year's subscription, that would equal out to $248 out of pocket, but you're right that I'd get discounts on tickets and such. But as I can only afford about one NYC jaunt per year I don't know that I'd break even. It's a good thought and if I had more disposable income I wouldn't hesitate to support the Met at the highest level I could afford, but that will have to wait for the future I'm afraid.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I hear that the nanascarleppi person has stocks of the Met organization and gets a kickback each times someone falls in her trap.


The returns are pathetic now that they spent $40m on strengthening the floor for Lepage's white elephant.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> @nanascarleppi D) : I'm of the type that can listen to a piece over and over again so I think it would be worth it for the ~15 savings ... plus I'm still unfamiliar with probably half of our top 100 operas (!) so there's plenty of things I need to catch up on. Is there not a large enough video selection for you to find it worthwhile for a year-at-a-time?
> @alma: I believe one has to donate $150 to get that reduced rate. At a year's subscription, that would equal out to $248 out of pocket, but you're right that I'd get discounts on tickets and such. But as I can only afford about one NYC jaunt per year I don't know that I'd break even. It's a good thought and if I had more disposable income I wouldn't hesitate to support the Met at the highest level I could afford, but that will have to wait for the future I'm afraid.


If bandwidth isn't a problem then it's probably worth it, as you also have access to a lot of audio as well as video. You'll still have to rely on YouTube for Handel or Monteverdi.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, bandwidth issues generally aren't a problem in the US (for home connections, anyway ... cell phone caps tend to be ludicriously small). I know that most of Australia has rather restrictive caps, does the same hold true for NZ?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, I'm on the biggest data allowance (40G)and I have to pay about US$70 a month for it. Then extra for every gig I use. Tell you, the "cloud" isn't coming here any time fast.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> The returns are pathetic now that they spent $40m on strengthening the floor for Lepage's white elephant.


But just think! Now they'll be able to have *real* elephants in Aida!


----------

